# CLOMID - Is Clomid "JUST" 4 People Who Cant Ovulate?



## tjb (Nov 9, 2003)

HI,
JUST WONDERING IS CLOMID JUST FOR PEOPLE WHO CANT OVULATE?
AS IT IS SOMETHING I WOULD LIKE TO CONSIDER.

WOULD BE GREATFUL FOR YOUR REPLY SO I CAN SPEAK TO DOCTOR TO GET THINGS STARTED....... IF POSS.
TJB X PS THANX


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi TJB

Clomid (Clomiphene Citrate) is a fertility drug used to ensure that you ovulate each month. It is used between days 2 and 6 of your cycle. The lowest dose that you will be presribed is 50mg daily. 

Clomid works by kick starting the hormone system into stimulating an egg to grow. It is normally used when you fail to ovulate or ovulate irregularly.

However despite me ovulating regularly I was precribed clomid to try and stimulate my hormones which were at a low level.

If you require any furthur info please ask!

Love

Jeanette


----------



## tjb (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi Jeanette,
thankyou for that info, im not sure if this, 
(CLOMID) will be of use to me or not.
Did iui treatment and although it didnt end in pregnancy the treatment was successful 
as i didnt have to re-do any injections ect:
Id like to find out as much info as i can before
asking them if i can use it as im finding it hard
to get time of work.
how did you know that your hormones were low?
Did you do some kind of test or something?
How did you get on with clomid? 
I hope all is going well for you,
thankyou so much for letting me know.
best wishes tj x x
O sorry just one more question how much is it?


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Hiya,

Sorry for butting in but just thought I'd let you know it is available on prescription so it £6.30 I believe.

Hope that helps,

Emma


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Tj

As Emma has already mentioned clomid is available on prescription and can be precribed by your GP.

I had my hormone levels checked at day 21 and one furthur blood test between days 2-5. Ask your GP if you can have it.

If the blood test suggests that you are not ovulating or not producing enough hormones to support a pg Clomid may work.

It didnt work for me, but if you read the clomid thread there are success stories.

Good luck. I will IM you a web link for furthur info on clomid if you like

Love

Jeanette xxx


----------



## tjb (Nov 9, 2003)

Dear Emma, Jeanette,
Thankyou very much for your help.
i will make an appointment to see my gp.

Id like that web link on clomid thanks jeanette.
Take care tjb x x x


----------



## tjb (Nov 9, 2003)

Dear Jeanette,
that sit is great thankyou for telling me about it! 

lots of love and best wishes
tjb x x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Tjb,

Glad you got the answers you needed.

Can you im me the website too please?

Thanks

Laine x


----------

